

Ask HN: Recommendation of open source web project management tool - gls2ro

I&#x27;m currently looking for an open-source web project management tool that is good looking ( 2013 ).<p>I&#x27;m searching something more similar with tree.io than with a To Do list.<p>This will be used by a team of volunteers supporting a team of trainers for education purposes.<p>I really appreciate some recommendations of software with usable UI, the kind easy to understand be easy to be used by non-technical people and in the same time appealing.<p>List of what I already tried:<p>Tree.io (almost complete - lack the per project permissions&#x2F;team members)<p>Clockingit ( too focues on customer&#x2F;time spent than on project management and tasks )<p>Track and RedMine ( flexible, old UI, unappealing and focused on technical users )<p>Getontracks ( lack the ability to assign tasks to various users )
======
klearvue
Check out Open Atrium 2.0

Here is an intro video: [http://vimeo.com/66247216](http://vimeo.com/66247216)

